# Newest Guardians!



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Our LGD had her litter this past week. She delivered 8 adorable and healthy pups, and has proven to be a great mother! We are so excited about this. She has proven herself an excellent guardian, but great with people. She's known as a "Colorado Mountain Dog." For more info on that, you can visit our webpage at http://redgatefarmllc.com/livestock_guardian_dogs

Our pups were born in the barn, right beside the chick brooder, so they will literally be raised and trained to livestock from the beginning. Here's a photo for your enjoyment.


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

redgate those are some good looking dogs you got. I also love the sound of your rabbitat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She looks content and proud at the same time.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

OMG She's the spitting image of my Apache Rose who was the best farm/stock/family dog I ever had. 

Your mother and pups are adorable!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful, healthy pup's.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Beautiful pups, congrats!


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Why, I do believe this thread needs updated pics ;-)


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

What adoable pups!
Congratulations to you, and Momma!
I agree, we need more pics...


----------

